# anybody ever go riding alone?



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

hey i know what you mean. Sometimes i go alone during the weekdays too since most of my friends are working and the lifts are practically empty. I hit up the local mountain which is not exactly 5 minutes away but about a good 45 minutes drive. Gas is not too bad and the empty slopes kinda make it worth the while. 

I don't think you'll get bored since you ride alone anyways... perhaps you'll get bored on the lift but you can always ride up with someone you don't know. Who knows... you might meet someone that matches your own abilities and have more fun. 

However, don't go thru the glades or any dangerous terrain on your own.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not a two hour drive but around 80-90 minutes. I ride alone whenever I want to go riding and no one else is available. Sometimes I'll just go by myself 'cause it's what I want to do. Riding by yourself is rewarding but you have to consider what you are doing too. Getting injured in something like off the beaten path trees could be a bad if not life threatening thing, even in a resort. Even with that said, I've been known to tour out in the backcountry with just me and my pooch from time to time. Those are some of the best days I get.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

I mostly go to ride alone and meet up with someone or a small group. Great way to meet new friends.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a hour and 15 minute drive and go by myself all the time. I like it. I also enjoy when friends go as they push my riding, but it gives me time to work on things and ride pressure free...Any time on the mountain is worth going for...


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> im not talking about the people who have season passes and live 5 minutes away from a mountain. i live about 2 hours from a decent area. ive been thinking about just going alone.
> 
> im starting to realize that i dont really socialize that much with my friends while im riding anyways, and theyre all below my ability, so i always have to wait for them while they slowly tumble down the slopes.
> 
> ...


sometimes ill drive about an hour and half by my self to go riding, and honestly i learn the most these days.. i try new things and refine my skills.. go for it!


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

I rode by myself once this season, I was at a resort for the week and my friends took the day off while I went to ride. It was really relaxing. I havent gotten a chance to go alone yet from home, but I probably will in the next week or so, its so much easier than trying to organize people to go, even if its only an hour and a half away.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I rather go with 3+ people than alone, but I rather go alone than with 1 other person. When there's a group of us of at least 3 people I feel like there's a lot more joking around and bs. Going with 1 other person isn't as fun, unless it's my girlfriend who's really fun to go with. But to answer your question, I would just go by myself. Especially because, like you, I'm a little above my friends as far as ability. They can all go down the mountain fine, but I'm the only park rat out of the group so they never really want to go through the park. Some of them just skip all the features, while some attempt a few and get a little roughed up then end up wanted to go home way before I do or they just want nothing to do with the park for the rest of the day. Go alone, work on technique, hit whatever trails you want, and crank your mp3 player.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I spent about 1.5 seasons riding alone (I was the guy tumbling down the hill though lol). I got a LOT better and now my friends who were better are a bunch of lazy old bastards who can't wait for the snow to melt so they can play golf. It was fun for a while but it did get old (granted I rode alone for pretty much 90 days my first season or so). I have gotten to the point where I will just meet people at Loveland in the smokeshack and ride with them, if my evil counterpart DrGreenthumb isn't there. We are quite evenly matched when it comes to riding with him having more freestyle skills and me being just a little bit faster and somewhat less afraid of death and pain lol. If you have to drive that far take your buddies, but only if they are cool with the fact you want to bomb some runs they won't be to comfy with. More than likely they will be relieved that you ditched them, I know I was when I was new and my buddies kicked my ass at snowboarding. You can still have your laughs, smoke, drink whatever you do on the way there and on the way back. If they are really attached to you just leave em at home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I love riding alone every now and then.It does get old if you do it too much though.When I go alone I really like to crank tunes and work on my form.

Its nice to have a break from..."where is so and so?",or "what chair are we going to?",ect...

Sometimes it's just fun to point the board downhill and end up where you end up.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Riding alone can definitely be a break but anymore I find myself less motivated and taking less runs for the most part if I'm alone. I like seeing someone do something I can't do and watching the mechanics of it. It seems to help me, and it pushes me more. I have to admit though when I ride with someone that is very beginner I do get a little frustrated and just lose them every now and then :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

i like riding alone someimes but I will never dirve alone again. I live about 2.5 hours from the resorts and a couple trips ago I went it alone and got a concussion. I had to drive back tired but I couldnt let myself go to sleep. that was extremely scary...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> i like riding alone someimes but I will never dirve alone again. I live about 2.5 hours from the resorts and a couple trips ago I went it alone and got a concussion. I had to drive back tired but I couldnt let myself go to sleep. that was extremely scary...


that SUCKS!!!! I've had a concussion and couldn't even see,let alone drive.Glad you made it in one piece!!

Do you wear a helmet now?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

funny thing is that I ALWAYS have it with me, but I have yet to wear the helmet myself. I have lent it to a friend once and thats about the extent of its use.

I should always use it but I guess sometimes I just dont like using a helmet. stupid, I know..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

*Do you go snowboarding by yourself?*

How often do you guys go snowboarding by yourself. Just wondering because i usually never go by myself but im the kind of person that wants to go snowboarding just about every weekend but some of my friends dotn want to so i dont end up going. But i feel weird if i go by myself though. But i also feel its time for me to forget about them and just go have some fun whether its with people or not. But then again if i get hurt who is going to go get help, you know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

powershiftz02gt said:


> How often do you guys go snowboarding by yourself. Just wondering because i usually never go by myself but im the kind of person that wants to go snowboarding just about every weekend but some of my friends dotn want to so i dont end up going. But i feel weird if i go by myself though. But i also feel its time for me to forget about them and just go have some fun whether its with people or not. But then again if i get hurt who is going to go get help, you know.


if you're going to a resort i dont see it being a problem, there are MANY people that share the same love and devotion for the sport as you and im sure you'll be finding someone to ride with in no time...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I go often go solo. Esp on weekdays when friends are at work/school.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> I ride 90% of the time alone when I am not working and almost all of my backcountry and mountaineering is done alone because so few people are willing to hike for their turns. I practice very sound risk management practices and it does not bother me in the least. even when doing multi day backcountry trips. I get the most riding in and enjoy my solo riding. I really enjoy riding with a partner who is backcountry savy and of compatible riding ability. I do not like riding in packs though, too much time is spent screwing around with gear, and deciding where to go, what to do by commitee....no thanks. As for the drive, it is about 2 hours each way for me and I don`t mind. I have the Sirius radio and CD`s. I drive truck commercially so spending 10 hours behind the wheel is nothing for me.


lol ok well im not really on your level. when i say im above the level of my friends i mean they can barely handle blues and i can barely handle blacks. im not gonna go off into the backwoods and stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm probably going alone tonight for my first time...nobody else wants to go, but I'm eager to ride my first board.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

sparty said:


> I'm probably going alone tonight for my first time...nobody else wants to go, but I'm eager to ride my first board.


ewww east lansing? did you go to michigan state?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> ewww east lansing? did you go to michigan state?


Haha, currently a student there. UofM alum?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I was at Jay solo today. Wound up meeting some random guy to get lost in the woods with. Good times were had by all. Now if only I rememberd his name.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Edited by Snowolf: Duplicate threads now merged.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

sparty said:


> Haha, currently a student there. UofM alum?


haha no. pennstate. i drove all the way to east lansing for a football game once though


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Do you guys think it would be unwise/unsafe for a newbie like me to go alone? 

I'm having a really hard time with my friend right now & can't get riders for next weekend to go with me. She had her first lesson 3 weekends ago and never left the learning center, wouldn't even go on the bunny hill lift with me. Last weekend the passes were all closed. Then yesterday we get there and they were out of board rentals so they gave her ski's. She didn't want to use up her lesson package so she decided to teach herself how to ski, but didn't want me to leave her side. She had a good attitude and did at least brave the bunny hill but was inching along in a snow plow (again I was proud of her for trying), it's just that she would freak out if I left her. I got maybe 1 or 2 minutes of actual boarding in. Anytime I'd start to pick up speed, I'd have to stop and turn around and wait 20 minutes for her, I felt really mean but I have this really impatient streak in me. Anyway, I didn't feel I got any boarding in at all, just a lot of practice standing and stopping, not fun at all. At the very end I had her follow me cutting across sideways back to the lodge and that was really the only time I got to pick up any real speed. 

We're going again tomorrow and making sure to get her rental first (she pre-paid as part of her lesson package otherwise I'd get them down here) and going to take my husband's board up as a backup plan just in case it happens again (darn holiday weekend)... 

Sorry to ramble, but just wondering how unsafe it would be for someone still on the bunny hill to go alone? I think I'm getting ready to go onto real hills but have been so unchallenged/no one more experienced to ride with that I'm not sure where I'm really at. I also still seem to have trouble getting off the lift... once I'm strapped in, I'm good to go, but if one of my feet is out of the bindings, I'm not as confident.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

bravogrl28 said:


> Do you guys think it would be unwise/unsafe for a newbie like me to go alone?
> 
> I'm having a really hard time with my friend right now & can't get riders for next weekend to go with me. She had her first lesson 3 weekends ago and never left the learning center, wouldn't even go on the bunny hill lift with me. Last weekend the passes were all closed. Then yesterday we get there and they were out of board rentals so they gave her ski's. She didn't want to use up her lesson package so she decided to teach herself how to ski, but didn't want me to leave her side. She had a good attitude and did at least brave the bunny hill but was inching along in a snow plow (again I was proud of her for trying), it's just that she would freak out if I left her. I got maybe 1 or 2 minutes of actual boarding in. Anytime I'd start to pick up speed, I'd have to stop and turn around and wait 20 minutes for her, I felt really mean but I have this really impatient streak in me. Anyway, I didn't feel I got any boarding in at all, just a lot of practice standing and stopping, not fun at all. At the very end I had her follow me cutting across sideways back to the lodge and that was really the only time I got to pick up any real speed.
> 
> ...


like drive there with people just split up during the day??

not a big deal at all. the problem usually of riding alone is that if you get hurt, you have someone to take care of you/ get help. within resort lines you will be just fine, especially since you are still on easier terrain, it will be much more populated.
:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

bravogrl.. its a pretty good idea. 
i actually saw the most improvement when i went by myself on the greens, i have never really rode the bunny hills, everyone kept telling me its actually harder to learn on the bunny hill then on the green runs and it seemed to work for me. 
this weekend went with friends and was able to keep up.. rode my first black. and hit up the park.. which kicked my butt probably b/c my legs were dead by then


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> like drive there with people just split up during the day??
> 
> not a big deal at all. the problem usually of riding alone is that if you get hurt, you have someone to take care of you/ get help. within resort lines you will be just fine, especially since you are still on easier terrain, it will be much more populated.
> :thumbsup:



No, I'd also be driving alone too... Our jeep is pretty good in the snow (the new 2008 Jeep Patriot, pretty sexy thing)... I keep chains in the back just in case, but the roads were pretty clear yesterday... I'm just kinda fed up with people bailing on me (not just snowboarding but concert tickets and everything)... I'll probably split tomorrow and leave her down in the learning center anyway, so I am used to being alone in that respect... but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to be completely alone and not have some buddy in the resort area somewhere... but I have a thin little emergency whistle on my coat and my cell phone also gets extended coverage... I was thinking if I make check in points with people where I call them and let them know I'm ok, maybe that would be ok... I'm really safety/security minded, but I don't think I'll be attempting any tricks or anything like that for awhile, lol... I just want to improve as much as I can so that when my husband flies back in (he's a trainer in the army and travels a lot) that I can keep up with him and we can venture to more stuff... I kinda just wanted to impress him with what I've taught myself but after yesterday, feel like I got screwed over a whole day that I could have had to practice.
Sorry for the long vent... I tend to babble...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> haha no. pennstate. i drove all the way to east lansing for a football game once though


You guys just rocked us in basketball...that was one heck of a game your team played w/o your best player! :thumbsup:

I also love your student section in football...they could teach ours quite a few things about class and intensity. I can't stand our football games anymore!


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

i prefer to go with friends especially when im going to spend the day in the park because we all push each other to go bigger and spin faster and its more fun when you are showing off with your friends. I dont mind going alone if im going to be on the trails but I still like having a friend or two with me


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

bravogrl28 said:


> No, I'd also be driving alone too... Our jeep is pretty good in the snow (the new 2008 Jeep Patriot, pretty sexy thing)... I keep chains in the back just in case, but the roads were pretty clear yesterday... I'm just kinda fed up with people bailing on me (not just snowboarding but concert tickets and everything)... I'll probably split tomorrow and leave her down in the learning center anyway, so I am used to being alone in that respect... but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to be completely alone and not have some buddy in the resort area somewhere... but I have a thin little emergency whistle on my coat and my cell phone also gets extended coverage... I was thinking if I make check in points with people where I call them and let them know I'm ok, maybe that would be ok... I'm really safety/security minded, but I don't think I'll be attempting any tricks or anything like that for awhile, lol... I just want to improve as much as I can so that when my husband flies back in (he's a trainer in the army and travels a lot) that I can keep up with him and we can venture to more stuff... I kinda just wanted to impress him with what I've taught myself but after yesterday, feel like I got screwed over a whole day that I could have had to practice.
> Sorry for the long vent... I tend to babble...


I totally and completely feel your pain. It depends on how long the drive is. Last time I went by myself I got a concussion and had to drive 2.5 hours back home. Obviously you should not fall asleep alone with a concussion so I couldnt pull over to sleep if I needed to. It was insanely scary and I was hallucinating things in the road 

on that reason I will never drive alone again. now I will bring someone with me just for the drive, and if need be I will ride off alone later...


How far is your drive?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I did most of my green hill learning alone. Its hard to find a good riding buddy when you are just getting the greens dialed in but once you get past that point its a lot easier to find people to mesh with. Also being able to just ride and not have to worry about holding someone up or having someone hold you up can really help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> I totally and completely feel your pain. It depends on how long the drive is. Last time I went by myself I got a concussion and had to drive 2.5 hours back home. Obviously you should not fall asleep alone with a concussion so I couldnt pull over to sleep if I needed to. It was insanely scary and I was hallucinating things in the road
> 
> on that reason I will never drive alone again. now I will bring someone with me just for the drive, and if need be I will ride off alone later...
> 
> ...



White Pass is a good 2 1/2 hr drive away, not bad though, pretty easy to get to and not as much traffic as if I were to head north to Stevens or Snoqualmie... I have emergency supplies and extended cell coverage...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Going alone at any level is just fine...obviously I would advise against backcountry and riding in the off piste trees untill you have progressed to being a good rider with excellent control, but for any area where there are other skiers and riders and that is patrolled, go for it. Never let not having someone to go with hold you back from going. As for the drive, same thing applies, there are plenty of other motorists should you have any trouble. Just carry emergency supplies in the rig and make sure someone at home knows of your route and expected return time.



Thanks! Definitely gives me more peace of mind about getting to go both days next weekend... kinda looking forward to being alone the more I think about it...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

bravogrl28 said:


> White Pass is a good 2 1/2 hr drive away, not bad though, pretty easy to get to and not as much traffic as if I were to head north to Stevens or Snoqualmie... I have emergency supplies and extended cell coverage...


word. you should be okay probably. im not so concerned with the dirve, or the snowboarding but more the driving after snowboarding. I know I am always super tired after a day of boarding and just take the necessary precautions to not hurt yourself or others :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

SUPERGILDO said:


> word. you should be okay probably. im not so concerned with the dirve, or the snowboarding but more the driving after snowboarding. I know I am always super tired after a day of boarding and just take the necessary precautions to not hurt yourself or others :thumbsup:


Yeah I've been the driver now the last couple times both there and back so I'm used to the long drive back. I also have a gun with me (I have my concealed weapons permit) so I can keep that on me when I make my usual pit stop at a restaurant that isn't at a very safe location but they have awesome food and a nice sit-down/friendly environment. I'm pretty good with security management (self-defense, muay thai kickboxing, always being aware if someone is watching or following me, etc.)... that was prob my biggest thing on my mind... I feel really safe on the slopes with everyone around... Thanks again everyone for helping re-affirm I should be fine...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

bravogrl28 said:


> Yeah I've been the driver now the last couple times both there and back so I'm used to the long drive back. I also have a gun with me (I have my concealed weapons permit) so I can keep that on me when I make my usual pit stop at a restaurant that isn't at a very safe location but they have awesome food and a nice sit-down/friendly environment. I'm pretty good with security management (self-defense, muay thai kickboxing, always being aware if someone is watching or following me, etc.)... that was prob my biggest thing on my mind... I feel really safe on the slopes with everyone around... Thanks again everyone for helping re-affirm I should be fine...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

have fun!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

sparty said:


> You guys just rocked us in basketball...that was one heck of a game your team played w/o your best player! :thumbsup:
> 
> I also love your student section in football...they could teach ours quite a few things about class and intensity. I can't stand our football games anymore!


you know, for the game I went to at Msu, we were louder than your entire stadium. Our basketball student section sucks though


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

i go alone almost all the time. Most of the people i know hate the snow. Sirius radio is nice for the drives because they can get a little boring. Having someone to split gas in my truck would be nice though.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Im in the same boat, this is my first season and my only two times Ive went I went with some family, at least 8 of us going. And my schedule sometimes Ill have Wednesday/Thursday off and there is literally nothing to do at home, Id rather go ride by myself.

I think my next day off midweek, I will just go by myself


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah ive gone alone a few times its peaceful you can just enjoy riding and have some good thinking/alone time. Its nice to have a partner because: money is cut in half for expenses, if you get worked pretty hard or break something your buddy can drive back, its safer, you have someone to witness when you land that trick youve been braggin about.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm 45 minutes from the hills and go alone unless my daughter is over. I'm a pretty private person and only keep a few friends, none of which play in the snow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> you know, for the game I went to at Msu, we were louder than your entire stadium.


Haha, that doesn't surprise me at all...Penn State has some of the best football fans out there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I always go riding alone. I prefer it to riding with other people. There's no one else to worry about and you can do whatever you please. Riding singles lines is the way to do it on busy days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

The last time I went riding alone I loved it....everyone I ride with was practically born on skis, so they're way past my skill level and they get bored pretty quick. At least when you're alone there's no pressure and you can ride where you feel comfortable w/o letting anyone down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

I honestly prefer riding alone. 

1. You're alone when you're actually riding anyway. 
2. You meet all kinds of people this way. 99% of them are really cool in my experience. 
3. Total riding freedom. Ride whatever trails you want. Never have to wait for someone to catch up/find them after losing them, etc.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Im going riding alone for the first time. Im really nervous but im actually really looking forward to it. I have a free pass to go tomorrow. Im looking forward to it just being me and the mountain and not having to wait for my buddies to catch up to me. Im at a higher skill level then them so its very annoying waiting for them to catch up. it should be very peaceful. im just praying to god i dont break anything or get hurt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

powershiftz02gt said:


> Im going riding alone for the first time. Im really nervous but im actually really looking forward to it. I have a free pass to go tomorrow. Im looking forward to it just being me and the mountain and not having to wait for my buddies to catch up to me. Im at a higher skill level then them so its very annoying waiting for them to catch up. it should be very peaceful. im just praying to god i dont break anything or get hurt.


Where are you going in Michigan?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sparty said:


> Where are you going in Michigan?



Shitty ass Pine Knob lol. I get bored fast there but its better then nothing. Boyne is where the action is but that 4 hours away from me. Im in Troy


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Best thing about going solo is the singles line -- esp when you're working on stuff in the terrain park and wanna get back in there to rehit that jump you stuffed. Although someone said something about showing off in front of your friends...:laugh:...it's like what's the point in scoring a hole-in-one when there's no one around to bask in your glory? 

On the other hand sometimes when you just wanna relax, there's nothing better than lighting one up and cruising for a couple hours (probably actually only 45 min ) with your headphones pumpin...aww yeaahhh


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

indoblazin said:


> it's like what's the point in scoring a hole-in-one when there's no one around to bask in your glory?


Well, what is the point of taking a dump if "no one around to bask?"

My point? Do shit for yourself, not the masses.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

powershiftz02gt said:


> Shitty ass Pine Knob lol. I get bored fast there but its better then nothing. Boyne is where the action is but that 4 hours away from me. Im in Troy


Haha, yeah I'm in Lansing so I hear ya. All the good stuff is a hike...Pine Knob doesn't look like a bad place to go for a couple of hours after class though...how does it compare to Mt. Holly?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sedition said:


> Well, what is the point of taking a dump if "no one around to bask?"
> 
> My point? Do shit for yourself, not the masses.


Awesome point. I Need to share that with a few people. Happiness comes from within' grasshopper


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

sedition said:


> Well, what is the point of taking a dump if "no one around to bask?"


Well if you wanna bask while I take a dump all you gotta do is ask....



Gnar_DUDE said:


> i prefer to go with friends especially when im going to spend the day in the park because we all push each other to go bigger and spin faster and its more fun when you are showing off with your friends.


I was agreeing with him that when you ride with friends, especially in the terrain park, your friends help push you to go beyond your comfort zone and when you finally land that trick you've been working on, they're there to share your glory. Plus you get external feedback, which you obviously can't get by yourself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

sparty said:


> Haha, yeah I'm in Lansing so I hear ya. All the good stuff is a hike...Pine Knob doesn't look like a bad place to go for a couple of hours after class though...how does it compare to Mt. Holly?


Pine knob is a lot nicer of a place. it very well maintained and the lodge is really really nice. But its not as big as mt holly and they dont have an express lift. Mt holly is more fun though if you ask me. If you are more of a freerider type of person then Mt holly is probably better but if you are into Freestyle, then Pine Knob is where you want to go. They have 3 terrain parks that are awesome. Most of their runs though are short. their longest run is a 1/4 mile long. its a nice place to go for a local place but it can get boring fast. Mt holly is also a lot higher then Pine knob is and both are owned by the same people. They are both nice places though if you cant get up north. 

Are you near Caber Fe mountain. i heard that place wasn't too bad. not sure if thats near you though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

powershiftz02gt said:


> Pine knob is a lot nicer of a place. it very well maintained and the lodge is really really nice. But its not as big as mt holly and they dont have an express lift. Mt holly is more fun though if you ask me. If you are more of a freerider type of person then Mt holly is probably better but if you are into Freestyle, then Pine Knob is where you want to go. They have 3 terrain parks that are awesome. Most of their runs though are short. their longest run is a 1/4 mile long. its a nice place to go for a local place but it can get boring fast. Mt holly is also a lot higher then Pine knob is and both are owned by the same people. They are both nice places though if you cant get up north.
> 
> Are you near Caber Fe mountain. i heard that place wasn't too bad. not sure if thats near you though.


Yeah, I like Holly a lot. I think I've been there 3 times now and each time I find something new that keeps it interesting. I haven't ventured into their terrain park yet, but it looks decent. I think next year when I start hitting jumps and rails I'll have to check out Pine Knob then if their park is better.

Caberfae is really nice, but it's about 3 1/2 hours away...and I've only been there once, back when I was a beginner so I didn't scope out the whole place...but their runs were long and the vertical is ~ 450 ft I think...me and my roommate are hitting it up this weekend for their Spring Carnival. They've got a big air contest, bikini contest, and a cookout...and the best part is we're getting hooked up with $9 lift tickets for the whole day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I personally find myself going up with a group of friends, and then leaving them for the majority of the day, just because When I'm alone I can focus better and ride whatever I want. As for Mt.Holly or Pine Knob I find myself sticking with a group of friends just because it's more fun for me. Generally I think solo riding is more fun, it's just you and the mountain, no distractions. The mountain will never leave you, or chicken out on you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah i liked riding alone. it was nice. I just listened to my ipod and went on w/e run i wanted. i didnt go off too many jumps though i was afraid i would get hurt but other then that it was pretty nice. I liked the feeling of not having to wait at the bottom of the mountain for my friends to get down. if my friends would just fucking go snowboarding as much as i do they'd be just as good.




yeah i wanted to head up to caber fe a couple of weekends ago but i never got around to it. I heard it was a pretty nice place and bigger then holly. Lift tickets were like 8 dollar i think for some type of promotion they were running. Ill have to try it out next season.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, Caberfae has a TON of promotions. They usually do stuff like $7 from 5pm to close on the 7th of every month, and College ID days usually every M,W,F. 

If I only lived closer...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

And as far as riding alone goes, the first time I did it was at night and I really liked it. Everything was so calm and there was no pressure to keep up. 

But the last time I went with some friends they really pushed me hard, and I had a lot of fun and improved quite a bit. I guess it just depends on the mood you're in too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I've gone alone a couple times. I don't like it. I'd rather go with my mom. (I've done this also. My mom has no problem with scary mountains, not your typical mother I guess.)


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Serrate said:


> I've gone alone a couple times. I don't like it. I'd rather go with my mom. (I've done this also. My mom has no problem with scary mountains, not your typical mother I guess.)


your mom sounds hot.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I ride alone at least 30% of the time. I try to get out 3 times a week (2 nights, 1 day) and if I had to organize around everyone else's schedules, I'd be lucky to get out once.

One thing I found great was taking night lessons. Usually some hill has great deals (mine's $100 for 8 weeks for both lifts and lessons). I'm a level 7 on the CASI scale and no one else has been in my group for the past few seasons. I have no idea how they're making any money off me, but I get a night of riding in the company of a much better boarder and I don't have to organize carpools/wait for people to finish work/class. It's not the greatest hill, but I always learn something, meet more people who like what I like and hell...it beats not riding.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

Bones said:


> I ride alone at least 30% of the time. I try to get out 3 times a week (2 nights, 1 day) and if I had to organize around everyone else's schedules, I'd be lucky to get out once.
> 
> One thing I found great was taking night lessons. Usually some hill has great deals (mine's $100 for 8 weeks for both lifts and lessons). I'm a level 7 on the CASI scale and no one else has been in my group for the past few seasons. I have no idea how they're making any money off me, but I get a night of riding in the company of a much better boarder and I don't have to organize carpools/wait for people to finish work/class. It's not the greatest hill, but I always learn something, meet more people who like what I like and hell...it beats not riding.


where do you go?


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in Ottawa, Ontario if that's any help.

Tremblant is about 2 hours away and Lake Placid is about 3. There are 4 smaller places within a 30-45 minute drive and they have to offer night riding if they're going to compete. There's always night pass deals for $90, 2 for 1's, cheap lesson plans, etc. You don't get high speed quads or long runs, but you can get out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I went riding solo yesterday at the Canyons. I desire to go riding solo every now and then to work on my skills. My previous trip was northstar and I went with a guy that didn't want to take any of the park runs. I hit some of the small stuff and got some confidence up for the Canyons trip. I hit some of the big stuff which is all the canyons has really and landed all of them with the exception of one. I probably hit 25 jumps. I've never gone with another rider that likes park terrain so if I don't go alone then I'll never get better.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I ride alone quite a bit, but if going alone I'll hit up a closer resort like Sunshine. It's usually a lot of fun either way.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

indoblazin said:


> your mom sounds hot.


:laugh: Yes she does


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

my work sponsored a ski day at eldora about a week ago. up until this season i had the season pass there. it was where i learned, but i've since had the desire for more quality/quantity of terrain. anyway, i rode alone and did all the stuff i was never good enough to do before (the double blacks, tree runs, etc.) it was a weekday so no one was there. i was the first person to the back side of the mountain and i stopped for a nice little personal safety meeting in the trees and basically enjoyed the hell out of myself. felt like i was the only person on the mountain for the first couple hours. i used to do that all the time and i kind of miss it. on the other hand though, i like going with people who are better than me so i can push my limits. sometimes, though, it is really relaxing to go alone and not worry about what other people want to do, especially on an empty mountain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Bones said:


> I'm in Ottawa, Ontario if that's any help.
> 
> Tremblant is about 2 hours away and Lake Placid is about 3. There are 4 smaller places within a 30-45 minute drive and they have to offer night riding if they're going to compete. There's always night pass deals for $90, 2 for 1's, cheap lesson plans, etc. You don't get high speed quads or long runs, but you can get out.



hey have you ever been to Blue Mountain? i know its in Ontario i think. I heard its a really nice place with long runs.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

powershiftz02gt said:


> hey have you ever been to Blue Mountain? i know its in Ontario i think. I heard its a really nice place with long runs.


Ontario's a big place 

I've heard of it, down around Toronto/Niagra Escarpment isn't it?

That's about a 6 hour drive for me and 6 hours driving puts Stowe, Jay Peak, Killington, Lake Placid, Mont Blanc, Le Massif, etc., etc. in easy reach. 

Unfortunately, it doesn't put the Rockies in range


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

i personally hate riding alone


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

CBGBminiPUNK said:


> i personally hate riding alone


ok, why? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

im super nervous to actually go out riding alone for the first time, i'm also fairly new and want to start attempting boxes/rails, im just nervous about hurting myself and not being able to drive home. I know once i suck it up and do it, i'll be fine, but for now it's really hard on the self esteem to try and do it ;p


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

I rode alone this entire season... (none of my friends really board) wish I had made the East Coast Meet, but it was too risky for me. At first I thought it wouldn't be much different since I considered it a solo sport, but it's a lot of fun being with friends and for me it pushes me harder to ride with someone with equal or better ability. I rode Mt. Creek mostly, which is a good 1.5 hours from me and a few times over a few places in PA, which is around 2 hours for me. Music helps. On the last day (this past wednesday), I went to Big Boulder where everything was washed out and the only park features available were too difficult for me so I spent a few hours learning to ride switch, which I managed quite well. Wouldn't have had the chance if I spent the day keeping up with friends... but it's a bummer when you land a trick for the first time and can't really discuss it with anyone or you know, get into that hype.

In the end, it's a compromise. I wouldn't do anything over 2 hours solo, which is pretty much why the season's over for me. Fuck global warming.


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

IntuitioN said:


> im super nervous to actually go out riding alone for the first time, i'm also fairly new and want to start attempting boxes/rails, im just nervous about hurting myself and not being able to drive home. I know once i suck it up and do it, i'll be fine, but for now it's really hard on the self esteem to try and do it ;p


we've all been there dude. shit, i'm still there....but the only way to overcome your fear is to FUCKING GO FOR IT!!! you can do it :thumbsup: just wear a helmet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

i never wanted to ride alone when i first started.. but after i got better i would sometimes separate from my group...like if they wanted to go rest and i was still wantin to ride. its actually more fun.. you can go as fast as you want and not have to wait for them (if they are slower than you that is).


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

yea its a lot of fun riding with people who are at your skill-level or higher. then you play follow the leader and just ...well follow the leader lol. its great cus everyone there encouraged one-another and we give each other like balls +10, by that i mean like ballsing up to do jumps...not organs...pervs, and you go way bigger than you normally would, which is what helps you improve. facing your fears is never easy to do, but with a couple of buddies behind your back its a hell of a lot better to confront


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

IntuitioN said:


> im super nervous to actually go out riding alone for the first time, i'm also fairly new and want to start attempting boxes/rails, im just nervous about hurting myself and not being able to drive home. I know once i suck it up and do it, i'll be fine, but for now it's really hard on the self esteem to try and do it ;p



I was in the same situation. I went last week and it was fine. I dont recommend doing Jumps and stuff if you are new at it if you go alone. I went off some jumps and lets just say they were a little higher then last time i went off of them. I got lucky pretty much. But if you just freeride you should be fine. i mean there is always that possibility you will hurt yourself but you'll be fine i think. Just don't do anything stupid. Bring your IPOD, it really gets you in the mood to go boarding. I put my ipod in my ear, listened to some new songs i got that were pretty high beat and as i carved down the mountain i was in the moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

colortv said:


> yea its a lot of fun riding with people who are at your skill-level or higher. then you play follow the leader and just ...well follow the leader lol. its great cus everyone there encouraged one-another and we give each other like balls +10, by that i mean like ballsing up to do jumps...not organs...pervs, and you go way bigger than you normally would, which is what helps you improve. facing your fears is never easy to do, but with a couple of buddies behind your back its a hell of a lot better to confront


haha follow the leader is the Shit on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

oh hell yea dude i agree with snowolf forsure, btw as of late i've found that he's full of wisdom :].
that kind of stuff always happens to me. i'll be sitting on the lift with some total strangers and ill just strike up some conversation with em about where their from and todays condition. sometimes i ride with friends and regret not being in a chair full of random strangers because i don't get to meet new people. i personally love going on the lift with strangers because the people are usually so bubbly and talkative, which makes for a really enjoyable chair lift. go out and talk to new people! its really quite fun


----------



## indoblazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> You just need to be a bit of an extrovert and be willing to be the one to start a conversation. As much as I bitch about the dumb things people do and how it pisses me off, most people are pretty decent but tend to be shy and reserve. If you are the one willing to engage them, they can ba lot of fun <b>to go ride on.</b>


^^
Snowolf's Guide to Picking up Bunnies on the Slopes



...ok i changed the last word there but it's basically the same principle lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I just got back into snowboarding after 7 years, so all of the guys I used to ride with either quit, or moved away. I've actually only rode once with somebody else this season. But the way I look at it, is like this: am I going to waste a good day riding, because I;m worried about riding alone? Of course not. The only real disadvantages I find-more so riding park-is that I don't have someone there to help push me, or point out the mistakes I'm making on a new trick. There's a little more trial and error, but I figure the reward in getting it done without any help can be nice at times too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm actually more used to riding alone than not, mainly because I'm so new, and my friends are so not, so they were going down blues and I was sticking to greens. Then I went on vacation to Revelstoke (alone), because none of my friends could come with me. No matter, it's a very calming, relaxing feeling for a beginner like me, knowing that I'm not holding anyone up, and I feel less embarassed when I bail.

Today, though, I had a blast riding WITH my buddies, since I have progressed enough to be comfortable with blues, and even flirt with portions of blacks (but uhh... no moguls, please!).


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Love to go alone, went last sunday.
6 hours round trip, but it's absolutely worth it.
The feeling of riding alone picking your line without a worry is great, especialy since I normally go with wife and kids and it's ride-wait-ride-wait-ride-help-and so on...
I like it..but Ipod, safety meeting and JUST RIDE until I am cramping is the best.
2 pics from the drive in Kirkwood and for a "safety meeting" in the woods...Another thing I can do only when I'm "solo"


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

went riding alone today for the first time, although its just my 3rd time actually snowboarding. I think it was the best day Ive had on the slopes so far. I improved so much. I only was there from 10-3, but I got at least 20 runs in. I was able to link my turns on my first run and only fell about 5 times the whole day, thanks to some of the posts from people here helped me a lot. I was able to concentrate on the mechanics by myself was was linking wide and sharp turns all day, not to mention the conditions were awesome, cloudy with a little sun. I shoulda have taken more breaks, because I think I was pretty burned out by 3, altough I was pretty much going down the slopes and back up non stop from 10-3, was very fun and satisfying


----------

